# Time travel is discovered--who from history do you sleep with?



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was inspired to make this thread because I'm writing a paper about Lee Miller. And... yeah...










Despite being angelically beautiful, this lady was a devilish badass. Also a great photographer and a fearless war correspondent. Also not in favor of monogamy. Read about her!


So that's my choice... who's yours?

(If you don't feel like sleeping with anyone you can talk about whatever else you'd like to do with your historical crush.)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd like to sleep with Marlon Brando, Malcolm X (he was hot, ideological differences aside lol) and a young Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know enough about females in history to decide which I'd want to sleep with.

Now, I do have an intrigue for powerful female personas, though it's less sexual and more that I find the idea of them as a character intriguing, and then comparing that historical character against the real deal, I would think very fascinating.

So if there were two women in history I would want to meet (And I'd much rather meet these two, than sleep with them or anyone else.) ...


Cleopatra and Joan of Arc


I *might* sleep with Cleopatra, I would not sleep with Joan as that might mess history up and cause problems for me in the after life... and her age is likely off, but I don't honestly know.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

@_Boss_ "Marlon Brando" was the first thing that popped in my head after seeing this thread title. No brainer.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Who wouldn't?!


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Heart


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Just to see how it would change everything, the virgin Mary.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Frank Sinatra, and Hedy Lamar. 

And maybe Einstein. Heard he was a real bad boy.

And Tesla.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Molest my younger self, obviously.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Week long orgy with Hedy Lamarr, Cleopatra, Ava Gardner, and Emily Dickinson.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Can a time machine really guarantee that I'll get laid?


----------



## Bebito (Nov 26, 2012)

Eve. So I would be everybody's daddy! lol


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Immaculate conception my ass.

Edit: I really didn't see @_Hruberen_'s post before I posted mine.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Helen of Troy 

Elizabeth Báthory //jk (no, I would not want that much crazy)
Lizzy Borden ... No, wait no, I would not

Joan of Arc 
The Time Traveler's wife  ... Oh wait, I'm the time traveler 
Marie Curie when she was young 
Amelia Earhart 

Mother Teresa when she was young ... maybe not, I would feel too gulty

Eleanor Roosevelt (Sorry, President) 
Emily Dickinson (someone already mentioned her, I hope that is okay) 
Have an orgy with random people on the Isle of ****** 
Alexander the Great's Mom 
Martha Washington 
Lucille Ball 
Marilyn Monroe


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

*Boudicca

*"She was huge of frame, terrifying of aspect, and with a harsh voice. *A great mass of bright red hair fell to her knees*: She wore a great twisted golden necklace, and a tunic of many colors, over which was a thick mantle, fastened by a brooch. Now she grasped a spear, to strike fear into all who watched her...…" -Dio Cassius (Dudley and Webster, 54)

Get her passions going and you can die of snu-snu....but what a way to go. :wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Princess Leia 

*A long time ago* in a galaxy far far away ...


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LAUREN BACALL OH MY FUCK. I would be her sex slave in a heartbeat.






Her eyes, her smile, the way she looks at you. She's so seductive and fascinating. I just _*can't get enough of her*_.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Carmen Miranda! 
"Pardon me, you gonna eat that banana"??


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Tap that.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I knew someone was going to post the Virgin Mary. 

Was surprised it was 2 INTPs. I foresaw it being ENTP. Close enough I suppose.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*Sarah Vaughan *









*
Marvin Gaye*









*
Saadi Yacef [Algerian Revolutionary.yes I have a thing for revolutionaries ]*










*Rock Hudson (Goddamn!)*


















*
Clint Eastwood*










*Angela Davis*










*Rani Laxmi Bai *(This is allegedly her real, mid 19th century, photograph. Regardless of whether or not it's her, she was a badass-- a Warring queen, freedom fighter, mother and more.)


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Holy freakin' hell! The question alone has me laughing WAY too hard to answer right now.

I have never, that I can recall, sat around pondering historical figures who I would like to boink. 

Must contemplate and answer later...


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Grace Kelly
Rita Hayworth
Ava Gardner
Ursula Andress
Sophia Loren
Katharine Hepburn in her prime
Judy Garland in her prime
young Joan Jett

I'm not going to go with anyone too far back in history because the lack of protection/prevalence of STD's would make it too dangerous. Plus, even the wealthiest people from 100+ years ago would have absolutely awfull hygiene by our standards. That said, Emily Bronte and Emily Dickinson both scream repressed sexuality and thus would be absolute freaks if they had the chance to let it all out.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Find my wife from my most recent past life and make love to her. Love from behind the grave that came back. I'm TIRED, OK?
Also, Marilyn Monroe, Madame Du Pompadour, Elizabeth 1 of England, Catherine the Great, and just anyone who I find hot.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

I second whomever said a young Jack Kerouac.

Also, this guy.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Here's the story behind it: 
_*Horace Bristol: PBY Blister Gunner, Rescue at Rabaul (1944)*_
_Found in the December 2002 issue of B&W magazine, in an article about the man who took the picture, Horace Bristol; he was a member of a Navy unit of photographers, and thus ended up being on the plane the gunner was serving on, which was used to rescue people from Rabaul Bay (New Britain island, Papua New Guinea), when this occurred:_
_“…we got a call to pick up an airman who was down in the Bay. The Japanese were shooting at him from the island, and when they saw us they started shooting at us. The man who was shot down was temporarily blinded, so one of our crew stripped off his clothes and jumped in to bring him aboard. He couldn’t have swum very well wearing his boots and clothes. As soon as we could, we took off. We weren’t waiting around for anybody to put on formal clothes. We were being shot at and wanted to get the hell out of there. The naked man got back into his position at his gun in the blister of the plane.”_


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I'll need to ponder whether sex with certain luminaries of the ancient past could be considered incest. There is a certain empress with whom that may be a risk that might also be tempting.  *sigh* Ah, the dilemma...


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Arthur Rimbaud​


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd go back in time and jizz in the primordial soup  call me the father of all life xD


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

Clark Gable Clark Gable CLARK GABLE.







Jack Kerouac.







Frank Sinatra.







Clint Eastwood.







Tom Waits.







James Dean, River Phoenix... probably more.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

A three way with Albert Einstein and Micheal Jackson


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

shadowofambivalence said:


> A three way with Albert Einstein and Micheal Jackson


What?!!? Who do you think I am?!?!


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Getting Athena in bed might be more of a challenge than the Virgin Mary.



I think Persephone would also be a challenge... given that Hades had his eyes on her for a while too. And gotta fight Hades.

and then there's Medusa.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

qingdom said:


> I think Persephone would also be a challenge... given that Hades had his eyes on her for a while too. And gotta fight Hades.
> 
> and then there's Medusa.


Not up for taking on the statue inducing snake queen. I think Athena or Aphrodite would be my top picks of them all though:wink:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Countess Elizabeth Bathory









Queen Boadecia









Ichiyo Higuchi









And Milla Jovovich, *before* Luc Besson got his hands on her.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone who has said Marlon Brando: YES.









Also Bob Dylan back when he was in his twenties. We'd cuddle up after sex and he'd tell me all about everything and maybe sing something in that ridiculous voice of his. And it would be awesome.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Wallmaster said:


> Can a time machine really guarantee that I'll get laid?


Dude, it's a time machine. You can quite literally show her the world.




koalaroo said:


> Getting Athena in bed might be more of a challenge than the Virgin Mary.


Mary was just a woman who stuck to her lie. So saying Athena would be harder to bed than her isn't saying much.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> Dude, it's a time machine. You can quite literally show her the world.


Like this?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucielle Ball....(before the red head comedy and desi) see pic


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, time travel has already been "discovered", just not backwards time travel. If you are sitting at a computer you are most likely traveling through time at 1 second per second.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I never would have published my theory of relativity if I knew all these people were going to travel back in time to sleep with me!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

My immediate thought was:











Incidentally, and strangely enough, the guy I've recently started seeing looks kind of like him.

But then I also remembered:










I think it would probably be two very different experiences. I imagine that Fitzgerald was a more sensitive and sensual lover, while Brando might have been kind of a spontaneous animal.

I also thought "hey, Vladimir Putin before scary face lift."


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

L said:


> Not up for taking on the statue inducing snake queen. I think Athena or Aphrodite would be my top picks of them all though:wink:


I've definitely thought about Pan, I love Jitterbug Perfume.
(and Apollo and Cupid--I also love that myth of Eros and Psyche). 

As for snakey statues--she's pretty hot, IMO.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Razare said:


> Joan of Arc


I call neighbors on that. She was my first thought, though i doubt she was gay.. I'd still spit some lines at her :mellow: but seriously, I'd probably just look puppy eyed at her and hope she takes initiative.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, I am really surprised no one listed "your mom". I would have to say I would sleep tyrant's wife like Joseph Stalin. Why you ask? Because I couldn't really think of anyone that came to mind and I just picked the most ridiculous thing I could think of.:mellow:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Let's pretend I have a friend named Luke.
> 
> Luke's mom ... Then I can come back to the future and say "Luke, I am your father" (unless he no longer exists of course)





Blacktide said:


> Wow, I am really surprised no one listed "your mom".


I was there is spirit :laughing:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

What about sacagawea?....she's "very do-able" :wink:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with time travel. If it were to become possible, it wouldn't be of any use to me, as my going back to an earlier historical period than the one in which I was born would result in my being killed. I am under absolutely no illusions as to the reality of that fact. Thus time travel scenarios hold no appeal for me, as it is literally not possible for someone such as me to exist in any other time but this one.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> I wouldn't mess with time travel. If it were to become possible, it wouldn't be of any use to me, as my going back to an earlier historical period than the one in which I was born would result in my being killed. I am under absolutely no illusions as to the reality of that fact. Thus time travel scenarios hold no appeal for me, as it is literally not possible for someone such as me to exist in any other time but this one.


You're so like... linear man....

<-trying to sound like a hippy

:laughing:


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

Audrey Hepburn
Freddie Mercury


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Me and yo mumma so you can call me daddy 

I don't really have any attraction to people of fame.
Though I suppose it'd be pretty hot meeting a dolled up girl of 1940's, 1950's. They got some cool threads.
Think of the style that inspires Dita Von teese. I like that look. I think it's the hair styles and lingerie that get me.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Susan B. Anthony.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Nikola Telsa, Inventor and stone cold fox! 










He'd say, "Hey Girl, wanna come over and see if we can get all electromagnetic? 
Come on *wink* let's go upstairs and have a good time transferring wireless energy ... 

:laughing:

Okay ... I think it might be my boyfriend Glen Gould. RIGHT ON his Piano! AH! :blushed:


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Harriet Tubman


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Frederic Chopin... while I am weeping over his romantic piano music... oh, sigh!!!!
Google Image Result for http://blogs.kdfc.com/files/2010/03/chopin.jpg


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Louise Brooks. There's something about her eyes; they're almost hypnotic.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

:shocked: No on has said Marlene Dietrich yet! For shame.
So obviously my answer is Marlene Dietrich


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

John Candy


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Master Mind said:


> I wouldn't mess with time travel. If it were to become possible, it wouldn't be of any use to me, as my going back to an earlier historical period than the one in which I was born would result in my being killed. I am under absolutely no illusions as to the reality of that fact. Thus time travel scenarios hold no appeal for me, as it is literally not possible for someone such as me to exist in any other time but this one.


There was an episode of Futurama where Fry ended up being his own grandfather by boning a waitres that turned out to be his future nana....


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tempted to run with the head of every single European Royal family, just so that my family goes on to rule Europe in glorious totality. *evil laugh*.


Oh, and if being serious, then Mata Hari springs to mind, as does Marilyn Monroe, Vivien Leigh and Katharine Hepburn.


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dean Martin, love the song Sway.









James Brosnan
















Young young William Shatner------> he did not age well








Young Gary Dourdan








Bob Eubanks.... IDK why...








Clark Gable








Carry Grant was Okay.









Only the best...


----------

